# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [Video] VIDEO PHILIPS VR-550 (Δεν κρατάει την ώρα μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος)

## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους των επισκευών. Έχω εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια το VIDEO PHILIPS VR-550. To πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν κρατάει τα στοιχεία της ώρας στην οθόνη μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος. Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα παλαιότερα και σε ένα άλλο βίντεο που λύθηκε με την αντικατάσταση ενός πυκνωτή μεγάλης χωρητικότητας 1F εάν θυμάμαι καλά. Εδώ δεν ξέρω εάν διαθέτει τέτοιου είδους πυκνωτή δεδομένου ότι δεν έχω το σχέδιό του.Το άνοιξα και έψαξα εάν έχει κάποια μικρή μπαταρία και δεν βρήκα τίποτα. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την οποιαδήποτε βοήθειά σας.

----------


## Papas00zas

Δεν βλέπω κάποιον μεγάλης χωρητικότητας στο σχέδιο.Ένα vr-120 που είχα πάντως δεν είχε τέτοια λειτουργία.

----------


## johnnyb

https://elektrotanya.com/philips_vr5.../download.html
ic503 eprom

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

> https://elektrotanya.com/philips_vr5.../download.html
> ic503 eprom


Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ για το σχέδιο. Εάν την μνήμη της ώρας την κρατάει το ic503 τότε προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα. Δυσκολεύομαι να το εντοπίσω και να διαβάσω τα χαρακτηριστικά του.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

> https://elektrotanya.com/philips_vr5.../download.html
> ic503 eprom


Τελικά το εντόπισα και το έβαλα στην αναζήτηση και με πήγε εδώ:https://www.ebay.com/itm/5PCS-IC-AT2...AAAOSw14JZkCYS Εάν είναι αυτό να το παραγγείλω.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Τελικά το εντόπισα και το έβαλα στην αναζήτηση και με πήγε εδώ:https://www.ebay.com/itm/5PCS-IC-AT2...AAAOSw14JZkCYS Εάν είναι αυτό να το παραγγείλω.


24c02 βγάζει σε μένα και ταιριάζει παρά ένα γράμμα με το ίδιο ακριβώς σχέδιο(στο σχέδιο γράφει IC EEPROM CAT24WC02JI).Λέω ότι είναι αυτό

----------


## apavlidis

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους των επισκευών. Έχω εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια το VIDEO PHILIPS VR-550. To πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν κρατάει τα στοιχεία της ώρας στην οθόνη μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος. Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα παλαιότερα και σε ένα άλλο βίντεο που λύθηκε με την αντικατάσταση ενός πυκνωτή μεγάλης χωρητικότητας 1F εάν θυμάμαι καλά. Εδώ δεν ξέρω εάν διαθέτει τέτοιου είδους πυκνωτή δεδομένου ότι δεν έχω το σχέδιό του.Το άνοιξα και έψαξα εάν έχει κάποια μικρή μπαταρία και δεν βρήκα τίποτα. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την οποιαδήποτε βοήθειά σας.


Καλησπέρα.. Τα περισσότερα βίντεο δεν κρατούν στοιχεία της ώρας μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος. Όπως και τα λίγο πιο ηλεκτρονικά, δεν κρατούσαν ούτε γλώσσα ούτε κανάλια rf. Βασικά τα μόνα που δεν έχαναν κανάλια μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν κάτι sanyo εκεί γύρω στο 1995.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

> Καλησπέρα.. Τα περισσότερα βίντεο δεν κρατούν στοιχεία της ώρας μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος. Όπως και τα λίγο πιο ηλεκτρονικά, δεν κρατούσαν ούτε γλώσσα ούτε κανάλια rf. Βασικά τα μόνα που δεν έχαναν κανάλια μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν κάτι sanyo εκεί γύρω στο 1995.


 Αντρέα είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην κρατάει στοιχεία της ώρας, διότι μου το χάρισε ένας φίλος, δεν το είχα δηλαδή αγοράσει εγώ για να δω εάν κρατούσε την ώρα εξ αρχής. Τώρα όσο αφορά τα κανάλια rf δεν τα χάνει μετά την διακοπή ρεύματος. Έχει ακόμη μέσα στην μνήμη τα κανάλια που είχε συντονίσει ο φίλος μου. Αυτό το γεγονός όμως μήπως σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να κρατάει και τα στοιχεία της ώρας; Το ΙC EEPRON CAT24WC02JI στον σύνδεσμο που έδωσα από ebay λέει ότι είναι Memory IF. Δεν ξέρω ο Jonny πως εντόπισε ότι αυτό είναι υπεύθυνο για να κρατάει τα στοιχεία της ώρας. Μήπως κάποιος άλλος φίλος εδώ μέσα είχε κανένα παρόμοιας σειράς VIDEO για να μας διαφωτίσει;

----------


## apavlidis

> Αντρέα είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην κρατάει στοιχεία της ώρας, διότι μου το χάρισε ένας φίλος, δεν το είχα δηλαδή αγοράσει εγώ για να δω εάν κρατούσε την ώρα εξ αρχής. Τώρα όσο αφορά τα κανάλια rf δεν τα χάνει μετά την διακοπή ρεύματος. Έχει ακόμη μέσα στην μνήμη τα κανάλια που είχε συντονίσει ο φίλος μου. Αυτό το γεγονός όμως μήπως σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να κρατάει και τα στοιχεία της ώρας; Το ΙC EEPRON CAT24WC02JI στον σύνδεσμο που έδωσα από ebay λέει ότι είναι Memory IF. Δεν ξέρω ο Jonny πως εντόπισε ότι αυτό είναι υπεύθυνο για να κρατάει τα στοιχεία της ώρας. Μήπως κάποιος άλλος φίλος εδώ μέσα είχε κανένα παρόμοιας σειράς VIDEO για να μας διαφωτίσει;


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο αυτό απλώς κάποιες συσκευές κρατούσαν στη μνήμη κανάλια τα οποία έχουν συντονιστεί.. Την ώρα δεν την κρατούσαν τα περισσότερα που κυκλοφορούσαν στην αγορά...

----------

